# Mario kart Wii



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2011)

Thought i'd start a new thread as the other one's ancient.

Anyone still play this? I know i'm a little behind but I'm addicted. If anyone still plays it, we could have some urban75 races. what'dya reckon?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 18, 2011)

I love it. So do my kids.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2011)

My boy probably will do but hes only 2, and hates it when I play cos I ignore him lol so he stands in the way and slaps the controller, cheeky monkey.


----------



## Idaho (Feb 18, 2011)

Yep it's a classic.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2011)

Post up ya thingy numbers then and we'll have an arranged race sometime, it'll be a laugh, just a shame the Wii doesnt have head phones. I'll post mine later when I get home.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 18, 2011)

My folks have it but I found it rather dull. I really liked the Snes mariokart and probably still do. Yes I know they have some of the old tracks on the wii, but not the good ones and it didn't 'feel' right.

Thumbs down.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 18, 2011)

Team racing would be fun!


----------



## Random (Feb 18, 2011)

I like it, I always go with the Wario bike, as accellaration, handling and weight is what I like


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2011)

Ok I'll work out how to find my number and post it up later.


----------



## wtfftw (Feb 18, 2011)

Fuck yeah.


----------



## cybershot (Feb 18, 2011)

Had it when my Wii was soft modded, but as I hardly turn the Wii on anymore I got rid of all that stuff. Probably the only game I should go out and buy as would be the only reason to turn the wii back on! Keep flirting with selling it, but don't!


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2011)

Is your wii number the same as the mariokart friend code ? oh and if I do get to play anyone on here you better not be modded bloody cheaters I hate that s#*t.


----------



## Steel Icarus (Feb 18, 2011)

Never really got on that well with it. Too unfairly weighted in favour of the bikes. Tracks a bit dull, and some too random. AI too shit.

Mario Kart 64 for me. I'd take on anyone at Banshee Boardwalk, if it were possible. Spent weeks shaving a few hundredths of a second every few days off that.


----------



## Disjecta Membra (Feb 18, 2011)

All true apart from the last bit *rubs hands together*

I still stick to a kart and manage to keep up, although i've got to the point when I think im not gonna get better using the royal racer(and I look like a ponce)  

The AI shit is really annoying but you have to add it to your tactic repertoir, judge where to be and when etc. overall it could be better but i still love it.


----------

